# New R3



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

New to me anyway. 854g for the naked, white '08 frame. Building it to a 13# 7oz spec which will take a while. Looking forward to the project. My second R3. The '06 version weights in at 13# 14 oz. New stem, seat post, bars and a crank on the way now.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Looks like the start of a nice build, keep us up to date.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, congrats. This sounds like an interesting build. :thumbsup:

Keep us updated with pics, etc.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

LWTs are always one gram at a time saved. My other R3 is 13# 14oz with 24g carbon bottle cages and a Polar TdF computer.

I wanted to see how much lighter I could make this one using the same Zipp 303 tubulars and a 11/28 casette. So all new Red on the drive train, Praxis rings, Zero G GSL brakes, FSA seat post and 420mm Bars. Raux XRD 120cm stem. Tuned Speedplay Titanium. Older Sellie Italia carbon Flite saddle. With the Zipps that should add up to 13# 7 oz. Big drop in weight on my more traditional Shimano builds is the newest Red levers and crank with Praxis rings. The 110g Carbon saddle and of course the Zipp wheels. Helps to start with a lwt frame though., As my SLC-SL with most of that is still 14# 2oz. If I could take off the paint and clear coat this frame I'd loose another 120g. or 4 oz. When you start talking 13# bikes 4 oz is a lot.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Just a tease but here a picture of the slightly portly and older sibling after a hilly tri this fall. It is going to be hard to better this bike or make it lighter without getting really crazy with esoteric parts.










New seat post and stem are on the frame. Fork has been cut. Computer sensors and mount ordered today along with Ti peddle stems. Hopeing to get a big delivery of parts in tomorrow's mail. Suspense is killing me  Have yet to order the F& R derailuers, Nokon or the levers. Another $800 yet to go but the rest is done. I'm stoked......but seems like an awful expensive 7oz right now for just a "rain bike" 

Actual weights on my electronic scale.

Weight savings to date? Stem 106g = - 38g Saddle 114g = -86g Seat post 225g = -35g

159g = 5.6 oz

2012/13 Sram Red compact crank? 684g w/BB and 175mm arms
Praxis forged rings 652g w/BB

2012 Ultegra 6754 Compact 794 w/ BB and 175mm arms

Weight savings on crank?

142g = 5 oz

-G GSL brakes 192g
Durace 7800 310g

118g = 4.1 oz

2012/2013 Red levers 280g 
Durace 7800 420g

140g = 4.9 oz 

--------------

559g = 19.7 oz


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

The build to date...bet you are sorry you asked now


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a though for some of the folks on the fence about Cervello frames. I went through the process before buying this frame. Which is now my 2nd R3.

Actual stripped 56" frame weights?

R3 (2006 or 07) 870g +/-10g
R3- SL (2006 or 2007) 830g +/-10g 
2012 R5 940g
" " R5 VWD 760g
" " R5 CA <700g
2009 SLC-SL 970g
2010 S3 1080g
2012 S5 Team 1380g

Cervelos are getting heavier unless you go to the 5K$ range for a frame. The SLC-SL was suppose to be a rigid and unpleasent bike to ride over long distance. Suppose to be anyway. SLC-SL is my choice on our almost flat 200+ mile local STP ride. Almost all of that 200 miles on some terrible pavement. I can't tell much difference between it and the S3 besides the extra weight I am hauling around. But the SLC-SL is a full pound and then some lighter than the S3. And my R3 a full pound lighter than my SLC-SL.

For mere mortals that can't hold a 30mph pace on the flat, lwt bikes make sense to me. Since I ride the tailend of a 30mph pace line almost the entire 200 miles of STP.....I might just take an R3 next year!

Weight vs Aero - Cervélo

What I really noticed in the kind of riding (hilly!) I do locally is the weight or more specifically lack of weight. Once I figured that out I kinda lost interest in the heavier aero bikes. On my local 6, 10 mile and 25 TT courses the best I have seen is only a few seconds between the R3, SLC-SL and the S3 frames. But there is a difference in time if you look at the weigh of the bike. The more hilly the course the faster the lighter bikes are for me everything else being equal. Only a good TT position and a fairly flat course takes real advantage of my P2C and 808s. YMMV.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

My R3-SL (08) was in the high 800gms for a 61cm frame, I couldn't weigh my new S2 as it came complete.

It pains me to say this but I prefer my older R3-SL over my new S2, total bike weight difference is only about 300gms. But the older R3-SL is just a magic bike to ride. I have to whisper this so my S2 does not overhear me say this, but I will take my older bike out over the S2.

But in saying that I will be racing my S2 in a crit this evening.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah, Crits? Where bones and bikes are mangled at almost every opportunity


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Nob said:


> Ah, Crits? Where bones and bikes are mangled at almost every opportunity


Yes, but I am lucky have not seen a bad crash for a few years. I may even get out of the saddle to sprint tonight.:thumbsup:

Nice looking "rain" bike, I watched one of these on ebay finish yesterday, 08ish model with 7800 groupo, went for 1625-50ish. Was tempted to bid on it:mad2:.......but restained myself.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

You did well to retrain yourself! I'm in $800 for the frame Tough to put a gruppo, wheels and a saddle together for another $800.

The crank showed today but no BB. Bastards! As promised Mr. Ciamillo's most excellent -G SLs brakes and the spare parts for my other pair showed today and were bolted on. Praxis rings on the way this morning as my ebay sales of spare parts fund this project


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Pulled out a 3rd in the Friday night crit on the S2.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrads !!!! Sad though as it would have likely been a 1st or 2nd on the R3 

Seriously though, NICE WORK!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I will race the R3-SL next week, going for the win this time.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

BB and new Red crank went on today. Ti stems showed for the peddles. Finally was able to source a pair of peddle washers over the weekend. Those will all go on together tomorrow hopefully along with the new FSA carbon bars. Had a slow leak start from a glass cut on Sunday so a new set of Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tires on the way as well. Super glued the cut shut and seems to be hold air again though. Amazing as that seems to me. 

ALLIGATOR i-LINK and 202s are now on my to buy list


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehehe...if the "oldies" are that nice and I'm already amazed at how my 2012 S2 is doing, then gee whiz, them oldies must be some hella nice bikes 

All I can say is that the 18.5 lbs of my 58 cm S2 (inc. pedals, cages and the stock equipment) rides a lot further faster and with less wear and tear on my sorry butt than my old steel Mercury  All a matter of perspective, I guess


----------

